# SA. Paedophile Mulloway



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

My new Sealskinz's socks arrived the other day so I thought I might go for a quick gentlemen's fish for a couple of hours and see if their as good as everyone reckons. Launched around 3pm and purposely put my feet in the water, whilst wearing a old comfy pair of sneaker (I end up with sore feet if I wear the thin yak booties, I'm a wuss :lol: ). Brilliant not a drop entered as I climbed aboard  .

Did a couple of trolls and not a touch and started to think even a small mully would be good, as I wanted to be back in around 5pm as I didn't have my headlamp or torch etc. Around 4.45pm I finally get a hit and hook up, I knew it was only small by the fight, unfortunately these little mullies carry on more than the better size ones once in your yak and this one bled a little bit but was ok 










In my last two mully yak fishes I have caught a total of 11 (6 then 5, posted previously) real small mullies and now I have my dozen I am starting to think I am a Mulloway Paedophile :twisted: . From 6 to 5 and now down to 1 hopefuuly this is the end of these tiddlers. Fished for another 15 minutes without a touch then retrieved just as it was getting dark.

PS. Sealskinz 100 out of 100, dry warm feet 

Steve


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Steve if you dont want the juveniles you've got to stop trolling with lollies wearing a raincoat. To pick up the real big girls try trolling chocolates around in a Porsche


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Steve if you dont want the juveniles you've got to stop trolling with lollies wearing a raincoat. To pick up the real big girls try trolling chocolates around in a Porsche


And that ladies and gents is pure post gold


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Steve you have to stop this. Remember, if you have kids, how fast they learn. The little ones are hardwired to adapt from experience. This means that when they grow up they will have remembered that in the past when they showed interest in something bright shiny and wobbly with sharp things hanging off the bottom, bad things happened. Now we all know that those 1 m silver sided slabs have the name "Samboman" inscribed on them somewhere and since I don't get out as much these days, I'm happy to get vicarious entertainment from seeing his results. So don't muck it up and please stop this nonsense.

(Just sour grapes really I can't even get a tiddler).

Paul.


----------



## benj1706 (Oct 12, 2008)

Zilch said:


> PS. Sealskinz 100 out of 100, dry warm feet
> 
> Steve


Yup, I discovered that my new Sealskin (knee-high) socks keep my feet dry during launch and recovery too. I wear thick socks underneath to keep the toes toasty and a pair of crocs to keep the sharpies away.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Steve if you dont want the juveniles you've got to stop trolling with lollies wearing a raincoat. To pick up the real big girls try trolling chocolates around in a Porsche


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



skorgard said:


> So don't muck it up and *please stop this nonsense*. Paul.


Trust me the nonsense is not by choice  .
If I couldn't poke fun at myself (Zilch ;-) :lol: ) I don't think I would enjoy my fishing with the odd bit of catching.
Perhaps I am like OldDood (Mark's) signature at the bottom of his posts; quote 
*I must be improving everyday
The older I get the better I was*

Click on the photo if you wish to enlarge.









Does a small 16ft boat count as just a large kayak ?



benj1706 said:


> Yup, I discovered that my new Sealskin (knee-high) socks keep my feet dry during launch and recovery too. *I wear thick socks underneath to keep the toes toasty *and a pair of crocs to keep the sharpies away.


benj1706, I wish I knew of them years ago, they are brilliant. I like your idea about wearing additional socks underneath, on those colder nights.

Steve


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

:shock:

I'll pay that, I don't care if you caught it on a tricycle, that's phenomenal!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Zilch said:


> Does a small 16ft boat count as just a large kayak ?


I'm confused, I thought you used an Outback, not a PA


----------



## AndySA (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Zilch,

Good work as usual on the mully (even if it was a baby)

Do you mind if I ask what the damage on the sealskinz was? and where you got them from?

Thanks mate.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

AndySA said:


> Do you mind if I ask what the damage on the sealskinz was? and where you got them from? Thanks mate.


I bought mine from the UK , they cost me $57 including postqge but I have since found a Australian stockist. See below link.

http://www.kellysbasecamp.com.au/p/6190 ... -sock.html

If you buy some make sure you order the knee high ones.










Steve


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't be fooled by Zilch's "Big" Mulloway photos-









or his new munchkin socks!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Squidley said:


> Zilch said:
> 
> 
> > Does a small 16ft boat count as just a large kayak ?
> ...


You are right I fish from a (yak) Outback. After my last fish with Solatree (Drewboy, OldDood, Baldy2004) we had a coffee and I can't remember why but Solatree looked up Hobie and PA on his I Phone and said the PA is listed under boat :shock:



OldDood said:


> Don't be fooled by Zilch's "Big" Mulloway photos-


Mark it is odvious you have altered my photo :twisted: 
In my photo I am holding the fish at a 45 degree angle :lol: where in yours the fish is now vertcal with a tape measure alongside ;-) :shock: :lol:



OldDood said:


> Don't be fooled by Zilch's "Big" Mulloway photos-


I am sure you have heard the saying size doesn't count.
Another HUGE fish I caught was donated to the SA Museum.

Click on photos to enlarge if you wish.



















Just catching fish for the sake of it can become boring, as shown here. I much perfer the friendships and banter associated with it.










Hmm, perhaps I need to grow a mo again :lol:










Bugger I can't think of anything clever I can do about the Sealskinz socks, you got me Mark.
Sh#t I hope you don't come back with anything because I am plum out of ideas and not very good on the computer, although I could post more Mullie photos but you and a few others have seen a selection of them.

Steve


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

OK Steve,
I give in you have landed big Mullies and I have only failed to land one. :mrgreen: 
But I am not upset about it at all.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sealskinz-mid-w ... gth-socks/

A shame these guys dont have the knee length because their prices are always good, even with the postage


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=160739818060

Dudes I got mine here on eBay. They're the lighter version I think so I wear knee length thermolactyl socks underneath and neoprene booties on top.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

GlenelgKiller said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sealskinz-mid-weight-mid-length-socks/
> 
> A shame these guys dont have the knee length because their prices are always good, even with the postage


Thanks mate !

On their site you can ask them a question, I have just asked if they also sell the Sealskinz Knee High Sock. If they can supply, to also advise price and postage to Australia.



Wrassemagnet said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=160739818060
> 
> Dudes I got mine here on eBay. They're the lighter version I think so I wear knee length thermolactyl socks underneath and neoprene booties on top.


I am after a second pair, so thanks for the heads up. Will wait and see the outcome of the above question.

Steve


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

No probs Steve. Let us know how you go. I have bought running gear from them before and was happy with the price and service.


----------

